# The Apostles-what happened to them?



## arapahoepark (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, I could not find this in the search function, so I hope it wasn't posted again and I didn't see it.
Anyway, I am wondering what all happened to the twelve Apostles? I have heard some conflicting reports or stories on a few of them at least.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 30, 2012)

Um, they all died and went to be with Jesus.


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 30, 2012)

I heard there now on the run with Elvis and Bigfoot.


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 30, 2012)

Aren't the Apostles on TBN these days? Have you ever read Fox's Book of Martyrs? In the first chapter you will find the demise of some of the Apostles. If you want I can cut and past, the passages aren't too long.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Oct 30, 2012)

I've wondered the same thing.

Someone recommended John MacArthur's book, "Twelve Ordinary Men," but I haven't had time to read it.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Um, they all died and went to be with Jesus.



Including Judas?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 30, 2012)

I heard that Paul and Barnabas eventually went to Vegas...


----------



## MarieP (Oct 30, 2012)

bookslover said:


> I heard that Paul and Barnabas eventually went to Vegas...



Hey, "all things to all men"...


----------



## MarieP (Oct 30, 2012)

In all seriousness, check out these articles here:

Apostles, Disciples, fate and death, Thomas, Bartholomew, John, Peter, Andrew

What Happened to the Twelve Apostles? How Their Deaths Evidence Easter | Parchment and Pen


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 30, 2012)

I am going to treat this as a serious question. As far as I am aware they were all martyred with the exception of St John, who died peacefully in old age.
In trying to find support for this the only thing that came to mind was an article I had read at Parchment and Pen- What Happened to the Twelve Apostles? How Their Deaths Evidence Easter | Parchment and Pen


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 30, 2012)

Too funny! Cross posted with Marie and referenced same article. If sister Marie recommends it then it must be a good article.


----------

